# Pinups for Pitbulls Nov 18th



## maryellen (Nov 5, 2006)

in Philadelphia PA.

7pm-10pm Fundraiser


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow what a cool idea!!!!!


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

I would love to purchase a calendar, where can I get one?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Go here http://www.pinupsforpitbulls.com/
and click the button "buy now"


----------



## maryellen (Nov 5, 2006)

the calendars support rescue, thanks for buying one!!!


----------

